# Horse Show Nerves



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You just said it yourself - have some fun
Yes winning is nice but it should never be the 'be all' of it - unless you have pressure from an owner or sponsor and your income relies on it of course
Go into the ring intent on doing the best you can and enjoy it
I don't think losing is a guillotining offence!!!


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Just go in and ride your horse. The coaches and spectators and team mates don't matter. It's just you and him (her?), and you've worked your tail off to get where you are. This is your chance to really enjoy all that work. Focus on all the things you did to get to where you are, and how well prepared you are. Then go in and ride! If you don't win, well, you're not the only one working your tail off. A good sense of humor comes in handy, too, for when you make a mistake. Ask me how I know :lol:


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Just take a deep breath. You will do great


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

I can be the most shy person, but I do love to show. First of all like others have said just try to relax and have fun. Second, this may sound a bit childish but sometimes I sing a song in my head or hum. This helps me to relax and not focus on all the things going on around me.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

Some wise advice above!

I too get stage fright. I concentrate of getting my horse ready and me dressed off to the side. I very seldom get into the crowd and watch others. Once in the saddle I'm concentrating on my horse and then the routine and the judges giving direction in the ring. I don't remember ever seeing anyone outside the ring while we are doing our thing! Ya, we made mistakes and I just kinda laugh to myself and keep going.

It's me and my horse just having fun!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When you get rattled, are you thinking about yourself or the horse? Talk to your horse in your mind and let him know what you'd like him to do and go over how you will walk into the ring, etc. Let him know that you are confident that the two of you can do it. This will help build your confidence and by you're being positive it will have a positive effect on him. Don't tell anyone you're nervous or he'll pick up on that. Keep the confident going.I should add:when at a show a gal had purchased a great trail horse that could do it all. As we waited for our turns she began to tell me her horse will never do the gate. Of course she will, I've seen her do it beautifully. She began to review the second then third obstacle and her mare was starting to get uneasy while my mare snoozed. By the fifth review her mare would no longer stand still. When I mentioned this and tried to get her to be positive she was so locked on to blowing the course that that is exactly what happened. Because of my confidence my mare remained relaxed and we took the class.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

A relaxation technique that works. SING. It's hard to be nervous when you're singing. Plus, you and your friends can have some fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

thank you all so much!!!


----------

